# First time hatching eggs



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,
So I had to get rid of my cockerels (2 of 3 so far ) 
I witnessed my Orpington's mating with the girls & the day I dropped the boys to the farm I find a fertile egg that evening! (When frying) so I checked 3 eggs I got yesterday from my 2 Sussex one cream legbar & all are fertile for sure! They weren't last week! So I'm thinking of quickly taking this opportunity to hatch some of my eggs as I wnt have another chance as we sent allowed cockerels. I have an incubator borrowed from someone & totally understand how to use it. But I'm not clear on the egg collecting before incubation! How quick do I need to incubate them? Can they go cold at all? Do I incubate any eggs I get tomorrow then add others the next day & so in? (I have 4 layers & the incubator holds 12. 
Many thanks for any advice, words of wisdom! Xx


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Eggs start losing fertility in around 10 days. I store mine in egg cartons and tilt the egg carton 45 degrees and turn it around 4 times a day. I store them at room temp in the kitchen. It stays pretty cool in there. Pointy end down of course. 

I would store them until you have all 12 and set them all at once. That way they will all hatch at the same time. Staggered hatches are difficult to pull off. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Eggs start losing fertility in around 10 days. I store mine in egg cartons and tilt the egg carton 45 degrees and turn it around 4 times a day. I store them at room temp in the kitchen. It stays pretty cool in there. Pointy end down of course.
> 
> I would store them until you have all 12 and set them all at once. That way they will all hatch at the same time. Staggered hatches are difficult to pull off.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you little wings! I am questioning weather to as I don't know enough! Like why pointy end down? Also will they be ok room temp & how soon do I need to collect the eggs after laying? it's about 1-2 degrees outside here. 
I read upto 10 days till loose fertility then to wait to incubate & will all hatch at same time etc! Wanted to check with you guys! Thank you


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

& so.... Just so I have this right incase decide to go ahead. Carton tilted 45 degrees eggs pointed pointy end down in the carton so they are then laying in thier side! Makes sense now! X


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The 1 or 2 degree thing is something I don't have to worry about. I would collect them as soon as possible, that's pretty cold. Room temp is where most folks keep them at I think. The air sack is in the big end of the egg and you want it to stay there.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you littlewings ! 
I just read so much on the internet I just need to be 100% sure I know what they mean! I didn't actually read about storing the eggs that way so thank you!! Great help! Hmmm... Still reading & considering. I really really want to but I feel in being selfish & doing it as I just want to! If that makes sense! I'm a very caring & considerate person so would do my best & more! Which is probably why I'm questioning myself! But I would love to hatch my own chicks! X


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Once mine hatch I keep them inside in a brooder for eight weeks then put them outside. If you decide to incubate then they would hatch in the first half of February. They hatch in around 21 days. Eight weeks after that would be April. Springtime !!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow I didn't think if that! So perfect timing! I have just brought a brooder for when they hatch. & collecting the egg brooder tonight! I think I will give it a go! Thanks


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> Thank you littlewings !
> I just read so much on the internet I just need to be 100% sure I know what they mean! I didn't actually read about storing the eggs that way so thank you!! Great help! Hmmm... Still reading & considering. I really really want to but I feel in being selfish & doing it as I just want to! If that makes sense! I'm a very caring & considerate person so would do my best & more! Which is probably why I'm questioning myself! But I would love to hatch my own chicks! X


Oh you know you want to, and you have come to the right place to be enabled. There is nothing selfish about it. Its just FUN.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm going to hatch some! Well try!  
May be only chance to if have to get rid of my roo! X


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

& so just to be sure. I dnt need to keep them warm while storing to collect 12 before putting in the incubator? X


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I think 50 to 60 degrees is ideal. When a hen lays them, she leaves them in the nest without sitting on them (she turns them though) until she has enough to hatch. In the summer that can be pretty warm so I'm not sure where the too hot line is and I have heard of people hatching eggs that were stored in the fridge for a few days. Room temp in a cool room will be good.
Glad you decided to hatch. It will be an experience you won't forget.  And if it doesn't work the first time (which it doesn't sometimes) don't get discourged. I would go ahead and set the incubator up like it is going to be and start practicing keeping stable temps and humidity. You need to get an accurate thermometer and hygrometer.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for all your help! Fingers cross all goes well! Thank you x


----------

